

ARM Announces Mbed OS and Mbed Device Server for IoT - ausjke
http://www.arm.com/about/newsroom/arm-announces-device-platform-and-free-os-to-accelerate-internet-of-things-deployment.php

======
ausjke
[http://mbed.org/technology/os/](http://mbed.org/technology/os/)
[https://mbed.org/technology/device-
server/](https://mbed.org/technology/device-server/)

------
ausjke
why not leverage freertos and contiki etc that is already in production
quality and open source?

